# Paypal in egypt



## steveolena

Hi just thought i`d let everyone know that yesterday i made 2 purchases from ebay and paid with paypal from Hurghada, i`ve been here 7 months and was told this wasn`t possible, all i did was answer a few security questions and hey presto! I contacted paypal a while back and they said it was not allowed from an Egyptian IP address. Anyway my goods are on the way to a friends house in the UK, YIPPEE!:eyebrows:


----------



## menas

paypal is not working in Egypt and the Mid-east.


----------



## steveolena

menas said:


> paypal is not working in Egypt and the Mid-east.


I`ve just done it from Hurghada, erm! i think thats in Egypt lol


----------



## SilverMagpie

We use Paypal often enough here in Egypt. Never had any problem...


----------



## menas

I mean to create an account from here. to charge it for example, Have you tried that from egyptian bank to paypal ? If yes would be cool.


----------



## menas

you may check those out 
https://www.facebook.com/eg.paypal?sk=info
How to use Paypal from Egypt (Money matters)


----------



## Horus

I have a business and investigated this very careful, you will find over time your paypal account WILL become limited as the Egypt IP address gets blocked

The ONLY way around this is to use a private VPN - I recommend UKVPN

As I am an established member I hope that is not spam but helpful -


----------



## Ladylav

steveolena said:


> Hi just thought i`d let everyone know that yesterday i made 2 purchases from ebay and paid with paypal from Hurghada, i`ve been here 7 months and was told this wasn`t possible, all i did was answer a few security questions and hey presto! I contacted paypal a while back and they said it was not allowed from an Egyptian IP address. Anyway my goods are on the way to a friends house in the UK, YIPPEE!:eyebrows:


Wow, that's great news! However, I thought that if you had a Paypal account that had been registered in the other country you could still use it here, but you couldn't set one up from here with an Egyptian bank account or something. I don't know, but either way, we can use Paypal, and that's AWESOME!:clap2:


----------



## Horus

Ladylav said:


> Wow, that's great news! However, I thought that if you had a Paypal account that had been registered in the other country you could still use it here, but you couldn't set one up from here with an Egyptian bank account or something. I don't know, but either way, we can use Paypal, and that's AWESOME!:clap2:


Yes until your IP address get's blocked *after a time*, I know this for a fact you will be crying unless you get a UK VPN

Simply look at the threads here, some of which I researched in detail as I have a business, but heck don't take it from me learn the hard way

If someone reads this who has a business and they don't listen it could be a very costly mistake due to the downtime of seeking an alternative payment method.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/go...egypt/79182-paypal-egypt.html#post530933#1108

So far Alert Pay works but they can be problematic with customer service - they don't block Egypt, nor does No Chex but you must open your account in the UK if you plan to run your business from here - but consult with them before doing anything as rules can change


----------



## PoleDancer

Horus said:


> Yes until your IP address get's blocked *after a time*, I know this for a fact you will be crying unless you get a UK VPN


My experience also. I also now use PayPal only via a UK VPN.


----------

